

Comprehensive evaluation of entity extraction APIs - andraz
http://blog.viewchange.org/2010/05/entity-extraction-content-api-evaluation/
LinkTV did a comprehensive test to determine how OpenCalais,  Zemanta, Evri, Alchemy, Yahoo APIs and others perform tasks of 'content understanding' such as named entity extraction, related content search, image search, etc.
======
etr
This is a tremendously useful resource, with all the major players
compared/contrasted. This could save a lot of people a lot of hard work.

------
igzebedze
great analysis

